# WTF????



## bsshog40 (Oct 20, 2018)

So I finished up 3 more pens today. I attempted a poly finish on the IPE pen, but we had some cold weather and it never cured. Wound up sanding that one coat off and starting over. So I finished the IPE and the Bubinga pen with lacquer. Turned out nice. But the Bocote I decided to try something different. I had bought me some WTF a couple weeks ago and haven't tried it. Well I used it on the Bocote pen. Dry time about 1 min between coats and took me about 30 mins to finish. I put 7 coats of lacquer on the other 2 and 7 coats of WTF on the bocote. They all have a coat of renaissance wax. The WTF really surprised me. It looks awesome. I laid all three pens out and had my wife pick what she thought was the best looking finish. No hesitation, WTF. The daughter, same answer. Anyway, here are the pens.


----------



## mark james (Oct 20, 2018)

bsshog40 said:


> So I finished up 3 more pens today. I attempted a poly finish on the IPE pen, but we had some cold weather and it never cured. Wound up sanding that one coat off and starting over. So I finished the IPE and the Bubinga pen with lacquer. Turned out nice. But the Bocote I decided to try something different. I had bought me some WTF a couple weeks ago and haven't tried it. Well I used it on the Bocote pen. Dry time about 1 min between coats and took me about 30 mins to finish. I put 7 coats of lacquer on the other 2 and 7 coats of WTF on the bocote. They all have a coat of renaissance wax. The WTF really surprised me. It looks awesome. I laid all three pens out and had my wife pick what she thought was the best looking finish. No hesitation, WTF. The daughter, same answer. Anyway, here are the pens.



I'd be curious, with equal wear what they would choose in 6 months.  No opinion on what the the final vote may be, just curious.


----------



## bsshog40 (Oct 20, 2018)

That's a good question Mark. From what I've read anyway, they say the wtf is durable. I know that it gives a nice shine and with winter coming on, a nice quick finish. I'm sure it wouldn't compare to a ca finish but that's not an area I've ventured into yet.


----------



## MRDucks2 (Oct 20, 2018)

I have found that I can use Dr.’s Pens Plus over CA on wood or even resin bodied pens that have been polished and those will be picked as the “nicest” finish every time when compared with others all in new condition. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## gtriever (Oct 21, 2018)

WTF has been my go-to finish for several months now, since I'm allergic to CA. The little bit of research I did before buying it said it was based on their (General Finishes) Enduro - Var hardwood floor finish. Durability is listed as "medium" in their product specs. 10 coats gives me a nice satin- to semi-gloss finish, depending on the amount of prep before applying. 

I usually carry a different pen every couple of days to show folks, but I'll start carrying one with WTF as an everyday pen for a few months and we'll see how it goes.


----------



## Woodchipper (Oct 21, 2018)

Nice pens with the different silhouette on the middle pen. My wife likes the look of bocote grain.
Edit- How did you enter the text in the photos? Curious.


----------



## bsshog40 (Oct 21, 2018)

Woodchipper said:


> Nice pens with the different silhouette on the middle pen. My wife likes the look of bocote grain.
> Edit- How did you enter the text in the photos? Curious.


I have photoshop 10. I use it alot for taking pics of coins. Lol I love the bocote also. Gonna get me some more of those blanks. The cocobolo is real nice also.


----------



## wolf creek knives (Oct 21, 2018)

Very nice looking pens for sure.  Hate to sound stupid but I just gotta know.  My mind says one thing about WTF but what is this product (wtf) you're all talking about.  Never heard of it except as to a question as to why something didn't work.  Thanks for understanding, I've run every scenario through my head and just can't put to word WTF except the obvious.


----------



## gtriever (Oct 21, 2018)

Wood Turners Finish, from General Finishes. That acronym gets everybody...


----------



## wolf creek knives (Oct 21, 2018)

gtriever said:


> Wood Turners Finish, from General Finishes. That acronym gets everybody...



Thanks for the explanation.  I'll have to try it out.


----------



## Bob Kardell (Oct 21, 2018)

I was just about to ask a question on WTF... I have been turning about 4 years and usually use CA.  I was turning an oak blank and the grain took so much CA by the time I was done it looked plastic.  So for the next several I used WTF which gave the blanks a nice finish without looking plastic ...

So I was wondering if anyone had long term experience with WTF as a pen finish?

How about a French polish?

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## bsshog40 (Oct 21, 2018)

I just turned a couple pens today. Used WTF on both. I hope the finish satys durable but I won't have to worry about it on these as thay are just staying around the house. Lol Here's a cocobolo I just finished with WTF today.


----------



## wolf creek knives (Oct 27, 2018)

Bob Kardell said:


> I was just about to ask a question on WTF... I have been turning about 4 years and usually use CA.  I was turning an oak blank and the grain took so much CA by the time I was done it looked plastic.  So for the next several I used WTF which gave the blanks a nice finish without looking plastic ...
> 
> So I was wondering if anyone had long term experience with WTF as a pen finish?
> 
> ...



I read a thread here from some time back on Aussie Oil.  I've been using Aussie Oil on a lot of my projects and it has held up very well.  My everyday pen has it as its finish and it still holds the shine well and it's not slippery like some other finishes.  I'm going to look into WTF and maybe have an arsenal of finishing products.  The info on this thread has been helpful for sure.

By the way, I looked up WTF online and there seem to be several different brands available.  In your opinion is one better than the other?


----------



## cseymour (Jan 22, 2019)

Hello all,
I have just started experimenting with WTF.
Just curious how you apply it.

I have been doing about 7 coats (applied using a sponge) and allowing about 90 seconds between coats.

Should I be doing anything else (buffing, etc)?

Thank you


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## bsshog40 (Jan 22, 2019)

I don't use it on my pens anymore as I've basically switched to CA during the winter. I still use WTF on my bottle stoppers though. I usually put about 3 coats on and sand with 2000 grit to take off any small lifting of wood. I then just apply as many coats as I want to get as much shine as I want. I use one of those little foam brushes to apply mine also. I've never had to buff as the shine just increases with each coat. I do apply renaissance wax after I'm through finishing.


----------



## cseymour (Jan 23, 2019)

Thank you Bobby


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------

